# If new themes for the board are on the way ....



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Might I suggest a inverted version of the current theme?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

MY EYES!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

oh dear GOD


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

That might be worse than the default AVS forum theme once was.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Once was? No more blinding purple on black? 

If we're suggesting themes - I might request a muted, nearly colorless one, perhaps only lightly tinted. Something that does not draw too much attention if you're browsing from work. 

I really like the orange - but subtle it ain't.

-Ken


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

No way, please.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Try it full screen, (Mac owners, you know what to do.) you might like it.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> Once was? No more blinding purple on black?
> 
> If we're suggesting themes - I might request a muted, nearly colorless one, perhaps only lightly tinted. Something that does not draw too much attention if you're browsing from work.
> 
> ...


I'll ditto that. Orange is very obvious and draws people's attention to your monitor.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Blues and grays would match my accounting software nicely.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto the requests for a work-friendly theme. Let us browse TCF discretely!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

This is a lovely idea! :up:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

A Text Only version of tcf. like back in the bullentin board days.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I do love the orange, but a nice "boss" theme in grays and whites would be great!


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Negative, Ghost Rider.

I do like the idea of an enhanced mobile theme for the workplace.  Maybe a comma-delimited version we can open in Excel?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

TiMo Tim said:


> Negative, Ghost Rider.
> 
> I do like the idea of an enhanced mobile theme for the workplace.  Maybe a comma-delimited version we can open in Excel?


LOL now that is taking it to a new level of Boss friendlyness.

Except in my case, I don't use Excel so if I had it open, people would want to know what I was doing.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

It's the mobile skin for me at work. Much less obtrusive.


----------



## JayDog (Jul 15, 2004)

Does it come in Cornflower Blue?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

new themes are on the way...and they've already been designed (not by me) so there isn't much wiggle room as far as the overall look n' feel

right now, i'm trying to make sure that templates from the first skin are inherited by the others, so we're not customizing and maintaining all of them separately


----------

